
At 14, is PHP Finally Growing Up? - nreece
http://phparch.com/c/news/view/4/At_14__is_PHP_Finally_Growing_Up_
======
jrockway
Some arbitrary "best practices" don't make up for the language's general
inadequacies (nor do any existing libraries). You might be able to write
slightly less bad code, but you still aren't writing expressive code.

~~~
abyssknight
I would like to argue the C language argument here. If I want to shoot myself
in the foot, the language should let me. If I want to paint the Mona Lisa, the
language should let me.

PHP does that.

~~~
mahmud
PHP will let you paint the Mona Lisa at favicon resolution.

~~~
abyssknight
Fine. I call you on this.

Full size:
[http://williamriggins.com/mona.php?x=400&y=571](http://williamriggins.com/mona.php?x=400&y=571)

Favicon Size:
[http://williamriggins.com/mona.php?x=10&y=10](http://williamriggins.com/mona.php?x=10&y=10)

Code (minus base64'd image constant): <http://pastie.org/506643>

~~~
jrockway
I think you missed the metaphor.

------
CalmQuiet
No content in this article. And even phparch voters only rate this article 2.5
out of 5 stars.

—PHP user

------
neovive
Although the article didn't cover any specifics of the language, I think PHP
has definitely improved. For what it lacks in elegance, it makes up in ease of
deployment and scalability. Overall, the improvements made to PHP over the
past few years and the upcoming changes in PHP 5.3/6.0 and the variety of
excellent frameworks to choose from, make it a very good language to keep in
your web development toolkit. It doesn't do everything extremely well, but it
does many things well enough.

~~~
jrockway
It is amazing that people are willing to sink thousands of hours into
programming around PHP's problems (probably without noticing) because they are
afraid to run "cpan -i Some::Modules" and cut-n-paste a FastCGI configuration
into their web server's config file.

Ease of deployment is nice, but deploying other languages is not much harder,
and it's significantly easier to actually write a reliable application.

------
BerislavLopac
PHP is not a language. It's a template engine gone berserk.

~~~
spoiledtechie
Couldn't agree more... But it does still do a good job...

~~~
BerislavLopac
Never said it didn't. ;)

------
X0nic
I wouldnt say its growing up, more like jumping the shark.

